# Denon 4311



## Kochiravi (Sep 29, 2011)

Denon 4311. Can someone tell me how I adjust speaker frequency individually


----------



## Kochiravi (Sep 29, 2011)

*Denon4311*

AirPlay exhaustion... Every time I switch on my 4311 a popup message for free registering to AirPlay comes. When I complete the forms it says that your details or incorrect(I swear it is correct) or someone has already registered with this ID. Someone please help:yikes:


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Welcome to HTS. I believe with the 4311, you can adjust the Speaker Crossover on each type of Speakers (Fronts/Mains, Center Channel, Surround, Surround Back, Height, and Width) Only on the Center Channel can you adjust the Crossover for 1 Speaker. All this being said, Audyssey MultEQ XT32 will set the Crossover. I do, after Audyssey, set all of my Speakers to 80hz.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Kochiravi (Sep 29, 2011)

*Denon AVR4311*

What's the distance between the 8 microphone positions during Audessy calibration


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Please keep all your questions regarding the Denon in one thread.


----------



## Kochiravi (Sep 29, 2011)

*denon AVR 4311*

Power supply switch wears a red halo when HDMI CONTROL is switched ON. Normal..?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Take readings in every listening position, if you dont have 8 positions then just take a second reading in the same spot twice it wont hurt anything.


----------



## Superior Audio (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: denon AVR 4311*



Kochiravi said:


> Power supply switch wears a red halo when HDMI CONTROL is switched ON. Normal..?


Yes. Standby but pass thru enabled. You should read the instructions and Google 'batpig'.


----------

